# CRs and water temps?



## Iain Sutherland (16 Jul 2013)

Hey folks, while we are having this lovely weather it obviously has an effect on our tank temperatures. Not so much of a problem in most instances, simply adding some additional surface movement and more co2 sees the scaped tank ok but what of our shrimp tanks..??

My Taiwan bee tank has hit 25c today, I don't want to manage it via frozen water bottles as my thinking is the fluctuations will be more damaging than just letting them be.

So how warm can caridina species go before they start to be detrimentally effected?? 

Thanks


----------



## windyboona (16 Jul 2013)

Ditto !! I've just brought a small fan from Argos , and have it pointed at my Taiwan bee tank  24/7 and also doing refrigerated ro water top ups every afternoon and still the tank is at 25 degrees !!


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2013)

Our tank is at about 29 in the day at the moment and drops to 26 at night. I've opened the lids now and raised the small filter to disturb the surface more.. only rhili and cherries but still concearned.


----------



## kirk (16 Jul 2013)




----------



## mafoo (16 Jul 2013)

Turn the lights off during the day as well. They heat the tank up a lot.


----------



## Yo-han (16 Jul 2013)

29 here. Had it 32 for almost 2 weeks last summer in my unheated Sewellia, T. micagemmae and CRS tank. No problems whatsoever. I did increases aeration nothing else...


----------



## DrRob (16 Jul 2013)

I've lost a couple of cherries in the heat, but no CRS.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jul 2013)

thanks for the input guys, i guess there isnt a lot i can do anyway aside setting up a fan.
Hope the shrimplets dont all die, so many at the moment i'd be really disappointed to lose my first batch.


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2013)

Mine is the same, just red and orange sakuras. So took off the spray bar, and pointed the outlet at the surface to create alot of movement.


----------



## AshRolls (18 Jul 2013)

I have also lost a couple of cherries from the heat  My tank is sitting at 28C / 29C atm where the thermostat on heater is usually set at 22C / 23C. Running with hood open to let out the heat of the lights and fan to keep the temperature down.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2013)

I am also leaving the garage door open during the day to let air circulate


----------



## Daz2162 (18 Jul 2013)

The only thing i can think off doing thatll work best is to add cold water in,  not too much as itll change too much.  I have no room for a fan so im stuck at adding cold water,  seems to be working,  granted my wayer hasnt come below 29c but i think it would be higher if i didnt. 
Its a nightmare to get round really,  but just think they have to deal with fluctuations in temp in the real world so they should be able to cope with it.  Surface movement,  your fan and cold water should work! 

Cheers

Darren


----------



## windyboona (18 Jul 2013)

Tank now hovering  at 27 degrees ,and lost two Taiwan bees overnight !
I give up !!


----------



## Alastair (18 Jul 2013)

windyboona said:


> Tank now hovering  at 27 degrees ,and lost two Taiwan bees overnight !
> I give up !!



Gutting.  I think even with a fan if the room temp is hot anyway its not going to cool the tank down as its blowing hot air through

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## windyboona (18 Jul 2013)

Honestly I've done every thing I could think of , fitted a desk top fan pointing at the water surface with a Pyrex jug full of ice cubes underneath the fan hoping it would pull up the cold air!
I've got a large fan pointing at the tank and topping up with cold RO water ,I'm scared to leave the house , when you've got a £1000 of shrimps that cold pop here clogs any minute !


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Jul 2013)

You need one of these if youve got that much money in livestock
Aqua One Arctic Chiller 1/6 HP [9325136095364] - €608.78 : ArkPetsOnline.co.uk


----------



## windyboona (18 Jul 2013)

I've been seriously considering one of the d-d chillers
D-D DC-300 Refrigerated Cooler | Charterhouse Aquatics


----------



## kirk (18 Jul 2013)

windyboona said:


> Tank now hovering  at 27 degrees ,and lost two Taiwan bees overnight !
> I give up !!


Sorry to hear that. I've been thinking of all sorts even getting a cheap fridge boring a hole through each side and fitting our filter inside it for a few weeks. Or a cool box or gorrilla bucket full of ice and water and sitting the external in it. Would the cold kill the bacteria.?


----------



## windyboona (18 Jul 2013)

I've had the same idea mate got an old quinness fridge and thought about drilling some holes in that to house the filter. The cold probably wouldn't do the bacteria much good though I would of thought.


----------



## mafoo (18 Jul 2013)

a cheaper solution is to passs your external filter hose through a bucket of iced water, or wrap them arround a frozen 2L soft drinks bottle of water.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2013)

I Put my External in a square washing basin and 1/2 filled in with iced water, as the temp was nearly 30 an hour ago. And cranked up an airstone to full, will see what the temp is later.


----------



## Lindy (19 Jul 2013)

You can buy some pretty decent, free standing, air conditioning units for a couple of hundred pounds. I had a Panasonic for the dog grooming salon as the dryers turned it into a sauna in the summer, worked a treat. If you have thousands of pounds worth of shrimp its worth considering and the room temperature can be set.


----------



## Lindy (19 Jul 2013)

Well I've just noticed tonight that some of the lower grade crs/cbs that have been turfed into the puffer tank are berried and that tank stays at 27.


----------



## basil (27 Jul 2013)

Hi Lindy - interesting! How are the berried shrimp, still carrying? Mike


----------

